# Kultura > Kinematografia dhe televizioni >  Zone e lire ,Cani

## baby dream

Si ju duket prezantuesi i "Zone e lire" inteligjent ? apo pak i rrjedhur nga trute? :pa dhembe:

----------


## Albi

Pak i cmen po shume humorist dhe i pergatitur!

----------


## dielli qe lind

Shume i afte,programi i tij eshte shume cilesor dhe shume i vecante apo per te perdorur shprehjen e tije i "pa pare".Mendoj qe eshte emisjoni me i ndjekur ne tv shqiptare.

----------


## engjellorja

Si me duket Arian Cani tek Zone e Lire?  

Teper siperfaqesor,shume patetik kur ju thote te ftuarve ju kam xhan apo kur shkon puth ne faqe ndonje nga te ftuarat,i ve ne veshtiresi te ftuarit me pyetjet e tij idiote, mendoj shkaku i vetem per te cilin ndiqet kaq shume jane pyetjet e tij tendencioze mbi jeten seksuale te te ftuarve...dhe e vetmja gje me vlere qe ben eshte promovimi i artisteve te rinj..

----------


## Silk

shume i lezetshem, te shkrin gazi

----------


## GL_Branch

Perfekt...(vetem se ato laviret shkina qe po i thirr nuk po pajtohem) kurse emisionin e ka perfekt me i shikuara ne Shqiperi eshte.

----------


## EDUARDI

Me Arian 
Eshte Nje Emision Qe Ja Vlen Ta Ndjekesh Me Nje Fjale Ka Te Mirat E Veta

Por Ariani Eshte Nje Njeri Qe Kur I Ben Pyetjet Tjetrit Se Le Te Pergjigjet Perhere Ja Pret Fjalen Nje Cop Idiot Me Sakte Eshte Ai
Tek Nje Nga Emisionet Qe Kam Pare Mesa Mbaj Mend Nje I Ftuari I Tij I Tha Meqe Me Ke Ftuar Dhe Un Pranova Ftesen , Dhe Je Duke Me Bere Pyetje Mbaj Vendin Tend Aty Dhe Me Ler Te Pergjigjem Mos Ma Pre Fjalen , Dhe Ariani Ngeli Mu Si Idiot E Ktheu Ne Te Qeshur

Nese Ai Do I Lej Njerezit Tu Pergjigjen Pyetjeve Qe U Drejton Atehere Ja Vlen Ta Ndjekesh Emisionin

Thjesht Mendimi Im

Pra Me Nje Fjale Shume I Shkathet Por Dhe Shume I Manget

----------


## OO7

*Video te Papame*

----------


## PRI-LTN

maniak seksual

----------


## jonka

> Shume i afte,programi i tij eshte shume cilesor dhe shume i vecante apo per te perdorur shprehjen e tije i "pa pare".Mendoj qe eshte emisjoni me i ndjekur ne tv shqiptare.



Nuk dua t'ju fyej por mund tu them se ju meshiroj shume. Nuk e kuptoj ku e sheh aftesine e Arjan Canit, pale pastaj cilesine e larte te programit. 
e vetmja gje per te cilen e ndjek kete emision eshte se te ftuarit jane interesante dhe kaq, po me vjen per te vjelle ( me falni) nga intervistat e tij. Nuk e di sa emisione ke pare ti, por mund te permend kete te  fundit me Mihrije Brahen dhe 2FARM. Intervistat ishin mos o zot, pyetjet jane vetem per te zbuluar tendencat seksuale te te ftuarve a thu se mua me intereson cfare e eksiton Mihrije Brahen apo kedo qofte. ( Pale pastaj intervista me Anna Vissin- te pelqen me drite, te pelqen siper e sa e sa te tjera, cfare me thone keto pyetje mua per te si kengetare apo si karakter? )Keto jane e vetmja gje qe ben Cani, ah po me fal dhe thote "i papare". Sic duket juve iu duket shume inteligjent pse thote kete fjale. 
Tani e kuptoj pse ka vend konstatimi se ne kemi televizionin dhe median qe meritojme!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ChuChu

O Jonka, po ti ku e shikon? Nuk eshte se ve ne dyshim vertetesine e fjaleve te tua, por do doja ta shifja dhe une Canin mqse e kam patur fiksim qe nga Klani i Nates.

----------


## engjellorja

bbooooo cfare debati qe hapa.....kujtoja se isha vetme une qe se kisha qejf canin...ngaqe jam e sapoardhur ketu ,mendova keta do jene te gjithe fansat e canit e do me hidhen ne gryke..por shyqyr zotiti paska akoma njerez me mend neper forume...

----------


## ChuChu

Debatin s'e hape ti, mos ia rrit vlerat vetes. Ku ka teme ne Forum, do kete dhe diskutime a debat. 
Vetem nje budalla mund t'u thote te tjereve budallenj. Cdokush ka mendimet, pikepamjet e preferencat e tij - mundohuni ta respektoni kaq gje se ju rrit vlerat.

----------


## Julius

Si emision mendoj se u pershtatet shume shqiptareve. Pervec tendencave qe do te nxjerre ne pah, eshte emision informues e kulturor. Ne kohen e fushates se zgjedhjeve psh kishte ftuar shume kandidate per depuete dhe intervistat ishin te nje lloji tjeter. I eshte pershtatur shume mire publikut qe e ndjek. Si prezantues nuk ka shume vlera po eshte i vecante ne llojin e vet, mgjse ndonjehere me perseritjen e batutave behet pak i merzitshem.

----------


## engjellorja

> Debatin s'e hape ti, mos ia rrit vlerat vetes. Ku ka teme ne Forum, do kete dhe diskutime a debat. 
> Vetem nje budalla mund t'u thote te tjereve budallenj. Cdokush ka mendimet, pikepamjet e preferencat e tij - mundohuni ta respektoni kaq gje se ju rrit vlerat.


ngadale ti mi...deri para se te shkruaja une po mrekulloheshit me aftesite mediokre te Canit...

jam shume dakort me jonken dhe komplimenti ishte per te....kujt ti djege le ta mbaje

----------


## Silk

> paska akoma njerez me mend neper forume...


'njerezit neper forume' po te mos kene mendimin tend jane pa mend? pyetje...

se harrova: une edhe pasi shkruajte mendimin tend mendoj, se cani eshte i lezetshem dhe te shkrin gazi

----------


## engjellorja

> 'njerezit neper forume' po te mos kene mendimin tend jane pa mend? pyetje...


absolutisht jo ..e kisha fjelen per ata njerez qe mrekullohen nga VIPAT ne thojza

----------


## jonka

> O Jonka, po ti ku e shikon? Nuk eshte se ve ne dyshim vertetesine e fjaleve te tua, por do doja ta shifja dhe une Canin mqse e kam patur fiksim qe nga Klani i Nates.


Eh moj kuqe, une edhe kam folur me Canin athere, pas 12 kur vinte aishen dhe i bente reklame Garibaldit. 
Une kam "MADE in ALBANIA" 400 dollars, 200 instalimi, 200 karta per nje vit dhe jep lajme filma emisione te marra nga "Klani", " Vizion Plus" "TVSH" - ja , BBF - ja LOL

----------


## PINK

> Eh moj kuqe, une edhe kam folur me Canin athere, pas 12 kur vinte aishen dhe i bente reklame Garibaldit. 
> Une kam "MADE in ALBANIA" 400 dollars, 200 instalimi, 200 karta per nje vit dhe jep lajme filma emisione te marra nga "Klani", " Vizion Plus" "TVSH" - ja , BBF - ja LOL



Ti paguan gjithe keto $$ vetem per te pare keto emisione/kanale ? E forte je Jonka. (lol)

ps: Une nuk e njoh fare ket Canin ,so po e le me kaq.. No comment.  :djall sarkastik:

----------


## engjellorja

> Ti paguan gjithe keto $$ vetem per te pare keto emisione/kanale ? E forte je Jonka. (lol)
> 
> ps: Une nuk e njoh fare ket Canin ,so po e le me kaq.. No comment.


 dhe ben shume mire q enuk e njeh

----------

